# Tulum, El Cuyo



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

My wife's cousin (my cousin inlaw?) is getting married in Tulum Memorial day weekend. We are flying into Cancun and are going to go to El Cuyo first for 4 days then to Tulum for 5 days. I was wondering if anyone on here has fished El Cuyo before and if it is decent or worthy of hiring a guide. I will be fly fishing and am not interested in throwing sinking lines at pods of tarpon rolling, I enjoy sight fishing. I also want to hire a guide(any recommendations) for a day in Tulum, ascension bay really and maybe cayo calebra. I would be interested in tarpon, snook or permit primarily, not too interested in smaller bonefish. Has anyone fished that time of year there? Are there larger poons (60lb+) around for migration that would warrant targeting and bringing something heavier than a 10wt? Thanks


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Rent a car. Drive down to Punta Allen. Fish the side that isn't the ocean. Eat lobster.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Have not fished El Cuyo but have been to Punta Allen 5 times and fished at Grand Slam Lodge. Fished it in March, Apri, June and twice in July. I like the hotter months as March and April can be stupid windy. You can rent a car and drive to Punta Allen, not too bad but expect 10,000 potholes and its about 40km but will take 1.5hrs. We usually have the Lodge pick us up in Tulum by boat instead of drive as its a nice boat ride. The guides that fish down there work out of a number of the lodges and you can stay and fish out of any just depends on what you want to pay. No need for anything larger than a 10wt and if you say you don't want to chase bonefish, the guides will love you. Those boys have a hard on for permit like no other. If you want to bounce any ideas around feel free to PM. I know my wife and her friend took a boat from Punta Allen back up to Tulum for the day and did spa and yoga and I can get the names of those places if you want.


----------



## labman1 (Dec 27, 2015)

I've fished at Grand Slam Lodge and The Palometa Club in Punta Allen several times during the spring and early summer. End of May should be great fishing. Personally, I like the Palometa better. The drive down from Tulum is a beating, just the drive thru Tulum is a beating. I'd definitely go with the boat ride. Last summer, I was talked into renting a car, it rained on the way back to Tulum. 40km turned into what seemed like 400km, it was a long, long drive back. Got to Tulum late and said f**k , drove into Cancun and overnighted there before the return flight.

A friend of mine stayed in Tulum and used an outfitter located a bit south. He was really disappointed with the service, guide just wanted to blind cast all day. I've seen a few boats set up that way. You can't go wrong with GSL or Palometa, both have hard working guides who love to catch permit. Snook should be good that time as well.


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

For 10 bucks get “Fly Fishing the Yucatán” by Rod Hamilton and then you can spend the winter planning your trip. Lots of good areas down there including just north of Cancun.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Be very careful down there. US tourist killed a couple of days ago. My niece got married down there last spring and everything worked out great. But .....


----------

